# Problem name: BEX // StackHash_0a9e



## cs1802 (Dec 30, 2011)

Hi Everyone,

A few months ago I installed a new Samsung HD204UI ATA Device.
Since last week I have been getting a problem report. It seems to occur everytime I open a map to start an .avi from this HD
If anyone can help out, it would me very much appreciated.

Problem signature:
Problem Event Name :	BEX
Application Name :	explorer.exe
Application Version :	6.1.7600.16385
Application Timestamp :	4a5bc60d
Fault Module Name :	StackHash_0a9e
Fault Module Version :	0.0.0.0
Fault Module Timestamp :	00000000
Exception Offset :	08c6e860
Exception Code :	c0000005
Exception Data :	00000008
OS Version :	6.1.7600.2.0.0.256.1
Locale ID :	1043
Additional Information 1 :	0a9e
Additional Information 2 :	0a9e372d3b4ad19135b953a78882e789
Additional Information 3 :	0a9e
Additional Information 4 :	0a9e372d3b4ad19135b953a78882e789


----------



## Blade_Jones (Feb 5, 2005)

> A few months ago I installed a new Samsung HD204UI ATA Device.


Uninstall then reinstall. Report back.


----------



## Rits (Dec 29, 2011)

I will suggest you to try opening the .avi file with any other media player like VLC and see if it plays.


----------



## cs1802 (Dec 30, 2011)

Blade_Jones said:


> Uninstall then reinstall. Report back.


First I ran a cleanboot and tried getting to the .avi files that cause trouble. Nothing happened. Does it have anything to do with certain interfaces that are deactivated during safeboot?


----------



## Rits (Dec 29, 2011)

which program dis you use to open that .avi file?


----------



## cs1802 (Dec 30, 2011)

Rits said:


> which program dis you use to open that .avi file?


I used Media Player Classic - Home Cinema from K-lite mega codec pack.
Mind you, the error occurs before i open the file. Sometimes i have time to click but most of the times the errors pops up right away.


----------



## Rits (Dec 29, 2011)

Did you tried performing Safe mode?


----------



## cs1802 (Dec 30, 2011)

I tried Safe mode. The error message does not occur.
Could that be because certain interfaces are inoperable during safe mode?


----------



## cs1802 (Dec 30, 2011)

*Re: Problem name: BEX // StackHash_0a9e SOLVED*

SOLVED

rainman4009 mentions in his solved problem: "I found that the fault java....
java installed, java media player installed". I tried reinstalling Java, no effect.

I tried uninstalling K-lite codec pack (with media player classic embedded).
That did the trick.


----------



## Rits (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: Problem name: BEX // StackHash_0a9e SOLVED*



cs1802 said:


> SOLVED
> 
> rainman4009 mentions in his solved problem: "I found that the fault java....
> java installed, java media player installed". I tried reinstalling Java, no effect.
> ...


 
Great!!!!!


----------

